# Bored.... so took some GodZilla Portraits



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 1, 2012)

Godzilla? Chuck Norris? Tommy Lee Jones?..... T-Rex?  Don't matta! Sweet pic.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Godzilla? T-Rex? Chuck Norris? Don't matta!



yea... nothin' mattas!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 1, 2012)

That is NOT the real Godzilla!  I know that for a fact because I've seen him!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> That is NOT the real Godzilla!  I know that for a fact because I've seen him!



Hey, I know it isn't the real godZilla.... and GodZilla is not a him, it is a her! I know, because she is/was my ex-wife!!!

By the way... here is a 100% crop of the full size image I posted.. just for scale! Ignore the ugly texturing.. which looks fine on the full size image!




It is actually an 87 image focus stack...


----------



## SCraig (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, I have to admit that the time I saw "Her" I had been imbibing in a large quantity of alcohol   Plus I didn't bother to check out the plumbing.

Interesting shot but there's an odd halo almost all the way around right at the edge of the detail.  What did you use to stack it with?  It did a pretty good job of it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Well, I have to admit that the time I saw "Her" I had been imbibing in a large quantity of alcohol   Plus I didn't bother to check out the plumbing.
> 
> Interesting shot but there's an odd halo almost all the way around right at the edge of the detail.  What did you use to stack it with?  It did a pretty good job of it.



Stackshot rail controlled by Zerene Stacker software, and stacked it with ZS also. The halo was me goofing around with it... I have versions without it also. The actual dinosaur toy head is about an inch long...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

color version with no goofing around... see? No halo!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> color version with no goofing around... see? No halo!
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27267"/>



He be scurry. That's a lot of pics for critical sharpness of a picture of a, is it a toy ? Practicing?


----------



## Mully (Dec 1, 2012)

Stick with B W image ....color does not help you


----------



## SCraig (Dec 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> color version with no goofing around... see? No halo!



Actually the more I look at it the more I like the halo on the back spines.  It looks like she is fixing to burn something like in the movies.

The StackShot looks interesting.  I hadn't heard of it before but it looks like it could be a lot of fun.  Not that expensive either.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep.. a toy.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mully said:


> Stick with B W image ....color does not help you



That is how I feel also.. hence the B&W!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > color version with no goofing around... see? No halo!
> ...



Yea.. I sort of liked the halo, which is why I posted that version of the pic. Do you remember the other shots of this toy that I posted months ago? Occasionally I pull it out to play with... something to shoot.

The stackshot works well when it works.. I have used mine three times, and tonight it broke, and would not move the platform any longer.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Yea.. I sort of liked the halo, which is why I posted that version of the pic. Do you remember the other shots of this toy that I posted months ago? Occasionally I pull it out to play with... something to shoot.
> 
> The stackshot works well when it works.. I have used mine three times, and tonight it broke, and would not move the platform any longer.



I don't recall the previous shots, but my memory is horrible to.  I also have some "Props" that I pull out and shoot when I'm bored.  One is a little red Dodge truck that I first photographed back in the 70's that still gets used from time to time.

Maybe I'll wait for the next version of the StackShot   I've been know to toss stuff that doesn't work when it's supposed to off my deck onto the concrete driveway below just to watch pieces fly.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea.. I sort of liked the halo, which is why I posted that version of the pic. Do you remember the other shots of this toy that I posted months ago? Occasionally I pull it out to play with... something to shoot.
> ...



Yep.. sometimes it if fun to reshoot stuff different ways. On the rail, I will be calling them on Monday for sure!

This is the shot I was talking about:




B&amp;W of toy Allosaurus by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig (Dec 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Yep.. sometimes it if fun to reshoot stuff different ways. On the rail, I will be calling them on Monday for sure!
> 
> This is the shot I was talking about:


Yeah, I remember it now.  Kill the background and put it in some trees and it would look dangerous


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.. sometimes it if fun to reshoot stuff different ways. On the rail, I will be calling them on Monday for sure!
> ...



Yea.. I keep meaning to build a little diorama and do that... lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 2, 2012)

How is this? I left it very low key in this one...


----------



## Xavieous (Dec 2, 2012)

I...I iz scared.  Well done, it worked well!  Give it back it's foot and you're gonna have people asking where you took this!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks! So you think the foot is off? Not just hidden in the grass?


----------

